# Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe



## Nico Bellic (4. November 2011)

*Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Rund 4,25 Millionen mal hat sich Battlefield 3 nun seit Verkaufsstart verkauft und ist in dieser Hinsicht das erfolgreichste Spiel, daß von EA veröffentlicht wurde. Jedoch hat sich die die PC Version noch nicht einmal 500.000 mal verkauft. Die hohen Hardwareanforderungen und Origin scheinen den Absatz zu dämpfen.
Für DICE sicher nicht gut, aber es war damit zu rechnen, daß die _Einzig Wahre Version_ hinter den technisch und spielerisch beschnittenen Konsolenfassungen zurückbleibt, ist doch weltweit der Anteil der Konsolenspieler an allen Gamern am größten.

Unter den Konsolen ist die XBOX360 der große Gewinner, 2,25 Millionen Verkäufe fallen auf diese Konsole zurück, während die PS3-Version sich rund 1,5 Millionen mal verkaufen konnte.

Die PC-Welt möchte sich bei den Konsolen-Kiddies dafür bedanken, die es möglich machen, daß die PC Version die volle Aufmerksamkeit des Entwicklers bekommt, ohne aber, daß das Gameplay von Millionen von Noobs zunichte gemacht werden würde. 


Electronic Arts gibt die Stabilität der Server mit 98,9 %. Damit kann man sich rühmen, die Verkaufszahlen gut vorhergesehen zu haben.


Battlefield 3: Shooter verkauft sich auf Xbox 360 besser als auf PS3, PC markiert das Schlusslicht


----------



## NCphalon (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Bin ja deiner Meinung aber wenn du deine Meinung beitragen willst grenze das doch bitte deutlich sichtbar ab.


----------



## Baer.nap (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

"Pc-Welt" "Konsollen-Kiddies" "millionen von noobs"

..... nc


----------



## Steffen G (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Tja 1. braucht man kein Origon um dieses Spiel zu Spielen 
     2. viele haben vieleicht nicht die Systhemverausetzung
     3. Konsolen sind einfach, Dvd rein und los

Vielen ist da die bessere Grafik und so egal, weil es einfacher ist.


----------



## KOF328 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Wenn man mal die Amazon Bewertungen sieht, weiß man dass es sich durchaus besser verkauft haben könnte


----------



## totovo (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

PC: DVD rein, installieren, spielen...
Das ist grad mal ein schritt mehr, wo man eigentlich auch nichts falsch machen kann...

Ich habe mit bisher nicht gekauft wegen origin !!


----------



## Nico Bellic (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



KOF328 schrieb:


> Wenn man mal die Amazon Bewertungen sieht, weiß man dass es sich durchaus besser verkauft haben könnte


Das ist nur wegen Origin. Das Spiel für sich ist einsame Spitze und bekommt entsprechende Bewertungen


----------



## Steffen G (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Das Gesamtpacket zählt halt. DasSpiel ist ja wirklich top aber durch origon wurde das gewatige Potenzial zerstrört. Hätten sie es lieber so gelassen wie es früher war mit bttf 2.


----------



## Alterac (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Hm BF3 wurde mir auch immer unsympathischer mit Origin


----------



## Rabi (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Die einzige Lehre, die sie darauß ziehen werden, wird wohl leider "PC als Plattform taugt nicht...noch mehr für Konsole entwickeln!!!11" sein. Aber wen wunderts? Der PC als Spieleplattform wird ja auch mutwillig kaputt gemacht...


----------



## hamburgcity (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Werde es mir auch auf Grund von Origin nicht holen... schade aber auch.


----------



## Gerry20K (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

@ SteffenG:  Der PC ist NOCH einfacher:  Origin starten, BF3 runterladen und spielen, nix mehr mit altmodisch DVD einlegen wie an den Konsolen.  In der News ist ein Fehler, hohe Hardware-Anforderungen hat Bf3 definitv nicht, auf meiner HD4850 läuft es mit fast alles Ultra mit super 30FPS, auf niedriger Grafik (also wie an den Konsolen) läuft das somit auch an einem "Uralt-PC".   Dass sich die PC-Version so schlecht verkauft liegt lediglich an Origin.  Die ganzen Konsoleros tun mir Leid... Bf3 mit dauerhaft-niedriger Grafik und mit GAMEPAD und langfristig ohne Mods? Fail!  Glaube Ea hats genau darauf abgesehen, sprich das war alles so geplant, um den PC schlecht dastehen zu lassen.


----------



## Alterac (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Naja ich kann schon verstehn wenn sich Leute eine Konsole holen für 300 Euro und dann erstmal 3-10 Jahre nichtmehr aufrüsten müssen, ist ja schon verlockend.


----------



## Alterac (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Gerry20K schrieb:


> .



Warum sollte EA auf Gewinn verzichten?


----------



## KOF328 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Zu Release haben die teile aber auch 600€ gekostet, im falle der PS3


----------



## Alex555 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Wen wunderts, bei XBOX 360 und PS3 gibts kein origin. 
Wieso soll man sich auch ein PC Spiel kaufen, von dem man liest, dass es die Privatdaten durchsucht. 
Entweder kommen die PC Käufe noch, oder das wird gar nix mehr, weil der imageschaden zu hoch ist. 
Mir kommt origin auch so schnell nicht ins haus, bis nicht eindeutig bewiesen ist, dass Origin sich von meinen privaten Daten fernhält. 
Ich habe zwar die Hardware um BF3 zumindest auf hoch genießen zu können, aber wenn ich mir BF3 kaufe, dann aktuell für Konsole, so traurig das auch ist. 
Btw: Sehr objektiv geschrieben 
@Gerry20K: Das will ich sehen. Das zeig mir doch bitte mal. Vllt HD 4850 tripple crossfire oder so, aber mit 1 bestimmt nicht. 
Das nehm ich dir nicht ab. Lt PCGH sollte man für Ultra mindestens ne GTX 460 oder HD 6850 haben, aber deine HD 4850 packt das natürlich. 
Witz komm raus......


----------



## mae1cum77 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Kein Wunder, wenn PC-User unter dem Generalverdacht stehen Raubkopierer zu sein, und dies durch Mechanismen wie Steam, Origin, Ubisoft-Launcher und Co. ständig vorgehalten bekommen. Auf Konsolen wird auch gecrackt, bei den Zahlenverhältnissen fällt das nur weniger auf. Waren das noch Zeiten, als man ein Spiel erwarb und nur den Key und die CD/DVD benötigte.


----------



## Gerry20K (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Alterac schrieb:


> Naja ich kann schon verstehn wenn sich Leute eine Konsole holen für 300 Euro und dann erstmal 3-10 Jahre nichtmehr aufrüsten müssen, ist ja schon verlockend.


 
 10 Jahre Minimalstgrafik und Minimalstbildqualität? 10 Jahre keine Mods? 10 Jahre keine Multiplayer-EgoShooter spielen (mit Gamepad kaum ernsthaft möglich) 10 Jahre keine geilen Steam-Sonderangebote sondern nur die 60€-Konsolenpreise-Games?  Nein danke, da rüst ich meinen PC nach 5 Jahren lieber einmal etwas auf (GPU, CPU und evtl. RAM) und ich bin wieder halbwegs up-to-date, man hat ja auch was davon, siehe oben.  Und 10 Jahre hält sowieso keine Konsole. Und wenn doch hast halt auch 10 Jahre alte Grafik. Und bei Release kosten Konsolen auch deutlich mehr, wenn ich heute einen PC Technikstand 2006 kaufe krieg ich den auch hinterhergeschmissen, von daher bitte korrekt und sachlich bleiben


----------



## Alterac (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Gerry20K schrieb:


> 10 Jahre Minimalstgrafik und Minimalstbildqualität? 10 Jahre keine Mods? 10 Jahre keine Multiplayer-EgoShooter spielen (mit Gamepad kaum ernsthaft möglich) 10 Jahre keine geilen Steam-Sonderangebote sondern nur die 60€-Konsolenpreise-Games? Nein danke, da rüst ich meinen PC nach 5 Jahren lieber einmal etwas auf (GPU, CPU und evtl. RAM) und ich bin wieder halbwegs up-to-date, man hat ja auch was davon, siehe oben. Und 10 Jahre hält sowieso keine Konsole. Und wenn doch hast halt auch 10 Jahre alte Grafik. Und bei Release kosten Konsolen auch deutlich mehr, wenn ich heute einen PC Technikstand 2006 kaufe krieg ich den auch hinterhergeschmissen, von daher bitte korrekt und sachlich bleiben


 
Was ist bei dir schlechte Grafik? Manche können halt so besser und andere so... Ich kann auch auf der PSP als Beispiel besser spielen als auf dem PC...Und nach 5 Jahren ohne Aufrüstung würde ich nichtmehr zeitgemäß nennen, oder? Da wirds wohl eher für eine teure generalüberholung Zeit.


@jonelo 

Irgendwie kapier ich nicht ganz was du sagen willst


----------



## jonelo (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Das sind die physischen Verkäufe. Vgachart sprechen, dass die digitale Vertrieb auch gibt 500.000 ... und Vgchart physischen Vertrieb nicht enthalten Osteuropa, wo sie verkaufen viele PC-Spiele . EA total numbers are more than 5 millons .. .  Zusätzlich zu den EA digitale Kopien, die zwischen 2,5 und 3-mal mehr Geld  . Sorry for me german lenguage , is with a translator ..


----------



## Pal_Calimero (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Wie würde sich die Verkaufszahlen(PC) verändern wenn 

a) BF3 vom Origin getrennt wird
b) ein ordentliche Squad-Managment
C) ingame browser


----------



## Rk_61 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Die Verkaufszahlen sind nicht richtig, weil die digitalen Käufe nicht gezählt wurden... die Verkaufszahlen sind von Vgchartz.com und die lagen noch nie richtig bei PC-Verkaufszahlen....laut der Seite hat sich BC2 auf dem PC 700.000 und Crysis 1 auch ca 600.000 mal verkauft....

Und es ist eigentlich unmöglich, dass bei 500.000 Verkäufen immer 100-200 tausend Spieler on sind, oder?

Edit: Achja, die Seite selbst hat mal gemeint, dass die Pc-Version digital 500.000 mal verkauft wurde 

Und laut Ea hat sich das Spiel doch mehr als 5 millionen mal verkauft, oder?
Zusammen kommen die Konsolen aber nur auf ca 3,7 millionen...

kaum zu glauben, dass sich die Ps3 Version soviel besser verkauft hat http://bf3stats.com/...


----------



## Nico Bellic (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Gerry20K schrieb:


> @ SteffenG: Der PC ist NOCH einfacher: Origin starten, BF3 runterladen und spielen, nix mehr mit altmodisch DVD einlegen wie an den Konsolen. In der News ist ein Fehler, hohe Hardware-Anforderungen hat Bf3 definitv nicht, auf meiner HD4850 läuft es mit fast alles Ultra mit super 30FPS, auf niedriger Grafik (also wie an den Konsolen) läuft das somit auch an einem "Uralt-PC". Dass sich die PC-Version so schlecht verkauft liegt lediglich an Origin. Die ganzen Konsoleros tun mir Leid... Bf3 mit dauerhaft-niedriger Grafik und mit GAMEPAD und langfristig ohne Mods? Fail! Glaube Ea hats genau darauf abgesehen, sprich das war alles so geplant, um den PC schlecht dastehen zu lassen.


1. Ich habe noch nie ein Spiel gesehen, daß als Mindestanforderung eine HD 3870 bzw. 8800GT verlangt.

2. Wenn EA keine Lust auf PC hat, dann können sie ja aufhören, PC Spiele zu veröffentlichen.





Alex555 schrieb:


> Wen wunderts, bei XBOX 360 und PS3 gibts kein origin.......


Daran wird es nicht alleine liegen. Als vor einige Zeit die US-Vorbestellungszahlen veröffentlicht wurden, wußte man noch nichts von der Sache mit Origin. Dennoch wurden die Konsolenfassungen unverhältnismäßig häufiger bestellt.





Rk_61 schrieb:


> Und laut Ea hat sich das Spiel doch mehr als 5 millionen mal verkauft, oder?
> Zusammen kommen die Konsolen aber nur auf ca 3,7 millionen


Diese Zahl beruht auf Schätzungen und umfaßt wahrscheinlich auch die Vorbestellungen.
Daher konnte ich sie für die User-News nicht verwenden.


----------



## Rk_61 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe noch nie ein Spiel gesehen, daß als Mindestanforderung eine HD 3870 bzw. 8800GT verlangt.
> 
> 2. Wenn EA keine Lust auf PC hat, dann können sie ja aufhören, PC Spiele zu veröffentlichen.
> 
> ...


 
Ja ich, damit wollte ich nur sagen, dass die Verkaufszahlen niemals richtig sein können und wenn überhaupt nur die Retail-Verkäufe gezählt werden..


----------



## Nico Bellic (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Rk_61 schrieb:


> Ja ich, damit wollte ich nur sagen, dass die Verkaufszahlen niemals richtig sein können und wenn überhaupt nur die Retail-Verkäufe gezählt werden..


Das glaube ich nicht. Überall, außer in Deutschland, sind die PC-Spieler die Minderheit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Das ist nur wegen Origin. Das Spiel für sich ist einsame Spitze und bekommt entsprechende Bewertungen


 
Aber ohne Origin kannst du das Spiel nicht spielen, also nützt es dir nichts.


----------



## Rk_61 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Überall, außer in Deutschland, sind die PC-Spieler die Minderheit.


 
Ich sage ja nicht, dass sich die PC-Version besser verkauft hat, sondern, dass diese Verkaufszahlen falsch sind und sich das Spiel auf dem PC eher 1-1,3 Millionen mal verkauft hat .


----------



## Nico Bellic (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber ohne Origin kannst du das Spiel nicht spielen, also nützt es dir nichts.


Man kann sich auch ins Hemd machen. Soviel, wie die Leute über sich selbst ins Internet stellen, kann Origin niemals sammeln.





Rk_61 schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nicht, dass sich die PC-Version besser verkauft hat, sondern, dass diese Verkaufszahlen falsch sind und sich das Spiel auf dem PC eher 1-1,3 Millionen mal verkauft hat .


Da steht nirgendwo, daß daß die digitalen Verkäufe nicht mitgezählt wurden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch ins Hemd machen. Soviel, wie die Leute über sich selbst ins Internet stellen, kann Origin niemals sammeln.



Sie verstoßen gegen geltendes Recht, das ist eben der Unterschied.
Wenn du selbst was von dir erzählst, ist das deine Sache. Aber wenn ein Unternehmen etwas über dich sammelt, was sie nicht dürfen, ist es illegal und muss unterbunden werden.


----------



## Nico Bellic (4. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sie verstoßen gegen geltendes Recht, das ist eben der Unterschied.
> Wenn du selbst was von dir erzählst, ist das deine Sache. Aber wenn ein Unternehmen etwas über dich sammelt, was sie nicht dürfen, ist es illegal und muss unterbunden werden.


Wenn ich deswegen nicht mehr BF3 zocken kann, werde ich aber sauer!

Man bedenke, wieviele sich wegen dem Like Button von facebook aufregen...


----------



## Rabi (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch ins Hemd machen. Soviel, wie die Leute über sich selbst ins Internet stellen, kann Origin niemals sammeln.


 Es ist aber ein Unterschied, ob ich bewusst selbst etwas ins Netz stelle oder ob einfach unkontrolliert von einer Firma Daten von meinem Rechner gezogen werden. Zumal ich schlicht und einfach nicht einsehe, weshalb man mittlerweile für jedes Spiel ein extra Programm bzw sogar noch Programme, die das Extraprogramm(Plattform) einschränken, zusätzlich installieren soll. Ich hab keine Lust meinen Rechner mit so einem Scheiß zuzumüllen und vor allem hab ich keine Lust meine Seele für so was Unwichtiges wie ein Videospiel zu verkaufen. Kaufe ich ein Spiel, will ich es einfach installieren und zocken können - ganz einfach. Wenn du das nicht willlst: Deine Sache, aber dann zwing das nicht anderen Leuten auch noch auf.


----------



## Crytek09 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Mhh das enttäuscht mich grad ehrlich ich dachte das zahlreiche PCler Dice unterstützen Origin is zwar ein Dorn im Auge aber kein nicht Kaufgrund gewesen für mich man schafft doch diese blöden Konsolen endlich ab die nerven einfach in der Entwicklung wir wären nich nur grafisch shcon einen ganz großen Schritt weiter in der Spielindustrie meiner Meinung nach ! Ob der Pc überhaupt noch zukunfstsicher ist für die Entwickler ?


----------



## Nico Bellic (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Rabi schrieb:


> Es ist aber ein Unterschied, ob ich bewusst selbst etwas ins Netz stelle oder ob einfach unkontrolliert von einer Firma Daten von meinem Rechner gezogen werden. Zumal ich schlicht und einfach nicht einsehe, weshalb man mittlerweile für jedes Spiel ein extra Programm bzw sogar noch Programme, die das Extraprogramm(Plattform) einschränken, zusätzlich installieren soll. Ich hab keine Lust meinen Rechner mit so einem Scheiß zuzumüllen und vor allem hab ich keine Lust meine Seele für so was Unwichtiges wie ein Videospiel zu verkaufen. Kaufe ich ein Spiel, will ich es einfach installieren und zocken können - ganz einfach. Wenn du das nicht willlst: Deine Sache, aber dann zwing das nicht anderen Leuten auch noch auf.


Da wäre sicher ein einziges Programm nicht schlecht und die Beteiligten teilen sich die Gewinne. Und meine Seele habe ich sicher nicht verkauft.





Crytek09 schrieb:


> Mhh das enttäuscht mich grad ehrlich ich dachte das zahlreiche PCler Dice unterstützen Origin is zwar ein Dorn im Auge aber kein nicht Kaufgrund gewesen für mich man schafft doch diese blöden Konsolen endlich ab die nerven einfach in der Entwicklung wir wären nich nur grafisch shcon einen ganz großen Schritt weiter in der Spielindustrie meiner Meinung nach ! Ob der Pc überhaupt noch zukunfstsicher ist für die Entwickler ?


Es ist schon schade, daß es ein Grund zur Freude ist, wenn ein Spiel die neusten Schnittstellen und Technologien nutzt. Früher haben sich die Entwickler gegenseitg übertrumpft und konnten damit Ruhm und Gewinne einfahren. Heute gibt es quasi die "Normgrafik" und was darüber hinaus geht, ist schon eine Ausnahme.
Es ist schon seltsam: Far Cry 2 läuft bei mir im DX10 Modus schneller als mit DX9 (früher war es ja andersrum). Und dennoch kommen immer wieder Games, die nur DX9 "können". Habe schon mal gehört, Risen 2 würde auch nur DX9 haben. Das ist schade. Ein DX11 Aufruf nach Essen .


----------



## Rk_61 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

@Nico Bellic

Es ist aber so.... 1. ist es unlogisch, dass bei 500.000 Verkäufen 200.000 Spieler on sind und 2. Kommt man mit dieser Statistik nur auf 4,2 Millionen Verkäufe, obwohl Ea gesagt hat, dass sich das Spiel mehr 5 Millionen mal verkauft hat...


----------



## UnnerveD (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



> Man kann sich auch ins Hemd machen. Soviel, wie die Leute über sich selbst ins Internet stellen, kann Origin niemals sammeln.





Als Ubisoft mit ihren tollem DRM um die Ecke kam, war Ubisoft bei allen unten durch, alle wollten nie wieder Ubisoft-Games kaufen => dennoch verkaufte sich AC Brotherhood wie geschnitten Brot.

Als Activision ankündigte, dass SC 2 keinen wirklichen MP (man aber immer online sein müsste, um es zu spielen) bieten wird, war das Geschrei groß, keiner wollte es mehr kaufen => dennoch verkaufte sich das Spiel wie geschnitten Brot.

Als jetzt EA mit Origin kommt ist das Geschrei wieder groß... und wird von vielen Trittbrettfahren (gerade auch bei Amazon) dazu genutzt mit dem Strom zu schwimmen, gegen etwas zu rebellieren, nur weil die "Masse" es tut, zumal sich beschweren auch einfach ist, als zu loben, denn:

"BF 3 ist *******, wegen Origin.", schreibt sich eben schneller als: "Endlich mal ein Spiel, dass nicht unter der Crossplattformentwicklung leidet, tolle Grafik, einen beeindruckenden Sound und Multiplayergefechte mit bis zu 64 Leuten bietet."

(Es braucht 5 positive Ereignisse um 1 Negatives wett zu machen -> ähnlich ist es bei Rezensionen)


Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum jeder Angst hat, dass Origin die Festplatten durchforstet - sensible Daten (Bankdaten, Passwörter, etc.) speichert man in der Regel nicht, gecrackte/ illegale Software setzt man nicht ein (und falls doch und Origin findet es heraus, muss man damit auch klar kommen -> zu Recht) => was soll Origin dann also noch finden?


----------



## Bensta (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Ich hab vor 2 Monaten eine Xbox 360 gekauft und muss sagen das ich bei vielen Spielen denke, warum gibts so geile Spiele und Grafik nicht auf dem PC.


----------



## UnnerveD (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Bensta schrieb:


> Ich hab vor 2 Monaten eine Xbox 360 gekauft und muss sagen das ich bei vielen Spielen denke, warum gibts so geile Spiele und Grafik nicht auf dem PC.


 
Geile Graifk und XBOX360 - das ist nen Widerspruch in sich...


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Lass mal, 500 000 Verkaufte PC-Einheiten in einer Woche sind gut. In paar Monaten, insbesondere nachdem alle begriffen haben, dass Origin doch KEINE Spyware ist, sinds dann 2 oder 3 Millionen und 2013 vielleicht sogar 4 Millionen. Ist bei Bad Company 2 nicht viel anders gewesen.


----------



## Nico Bellic (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Rk_61 schrieb:


> @Nico Bellic
> 
> Es ist aber so.... 1. ist es unlogisch, dass bei 500.000 Verkäufen 200.000 Spieler on sind und 2. Kommt man mit dieser Statistik nur auf 4,2 Millionen Verkäufe, obwohl Ea gesagt hat, dass sich das Spiel mehr 5 Millionen mal verkauft hat...


Waren die 200.000 nicht von BC2?





UnnerveD schrieb:


> Als Ubisoft mit ihren tollem DRM um die Ecke kam, war Ubisoft bei allen unten durch, alle wollten nie wieder Ubisoft-Games kaufen => dennoch verkaufte sich AC Brotherhood wie geschnitten Brot.
> 
> Als Activision ankündigte, dass SC 2 keinen wirklichen MP (man aber immer online sein müsste, um es zu spielen) bieten wird, war das Geschrei groß, keiner wollte es mehr kaufen => dennoch verkaufte sich das Spiel wie geschnitten Brot.
> 
> ...


Kann man nur unterschreiben. Wer hier und da mal eine Kleinigkeit hat, etwa einen Crack für irgendein Game, hat eh nichts zu befürchtem. Würde ich die Platte allerdings voll haben mit Cracks, Keygens, Pornos, etc, würde ich auch gegen Origin rebellieren...


----------



## Allwisser (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

so leute, jetzt mal tacheles, lange genug habe ich mir das hier mit euch angeguckt.

zum toppic:

erst einmal sollten folgende dinge klar wie klosbrühe sein:

1.
ihr hier alle auf der seite, die dieses forum nutzen, zählt zu einer so was von verschwindend kleinen gruppe von consumern, dass eure meinung im globalen geschäft für titel wie bf3 
mal sowas von überhaupt keine rolle spielt.

auch wenn ihr euch das einbildet, aber IHR ALLE seid NICHT die leute, mit denen ea geld verdient.

auch wenn es euch nicht gefällt, marktwirtschaftlich gesehen sind konsolen nun mal wichtiger.

eure argumente klingen echt lächerlich

a) 10jahre alte grafik blablabla...leute, aufwachen, die grafik ist auf einem stand mit dem der normaluser und damit der hauptteil der geldgeber super leben kann, verbesserungen sind nur noch nuancen bringen aber überhaupt keien relevanten nutzen. ob die objektkante nun schnurgerade oder ein kleiner treppeneffekt zu sehen ist, ist nur für absolute nerds interessant.

b) gamepad vs maus....jeder der meint sich die finger auf WASD verrenken zu müssen und das das das geilste beim zoggen ist, ist schon ganz weit weg von der realität. nichts ist chilliger als auf der couch mit nem superergonomischen ps3 oder xbox pad rumzudaddeln

b) rumdaddeln...darum geht es, damit macht man geld, nicht mit dem superelitedenken, ach wir pcgamer sind die krönung, alles muss auf uns hören, checkt das mal. wir alle hier sind nämlich hyperrandgruppe

c) wer meint er könne super geil zoggen mit grafik auf ultra und 30fps sollte mal zum augenarzt gehen. meine güte ich erkenne sogar den unterschied zwischen 70 und 90 fps geschweige denn 40 oder 60fps.
    ich zogge kein game wo nicht mdst 60fps drinne sind. alles darunter beleidigt meine augen.

aber anscheinend ist das ein großteil hier schon im ewigen kampf um den kompromiss zwischen portemonaie vs grafikgeilheit so gewohnt, dass er gar nicht mehr weiß, was eigentlich gut ist für die augen

also leute, selbstreflektion ist das stichwort.


----------



## Rk_61 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

@Nico Bellic

Nein, wie kommst du jetzt auf Bad Company 2? bfbcs.com hier siehst du wieviele bei Bad Company 2 on sind und hier bf3stats.com siehst du wieviele gerade bei Battlefield 3 on sind....ich weiß garnicht warum du so zwanghaft versuchst die Zahlen zu verteidigen....es ist einfach Fakt, dass die Zahlen von Vgchartz.com nie korrekt sind, weil digitale Verkäufe nicht mitgezählt werden..

@Split99999 Eigentlich ist es ja so, dass 1,2 Millionen Kopien verkauft wurden, wie bereits gesagt .... 500 tausend Verkäufe sind bei den bf3stats.com Spielerzahlen unlogisch...

Die beiden Konsolenversionen kommen auf 3,7 Millionen Verkäufe und da Ea gesagt hat, dass das Spiel über 5 Millionen mal verkauft wurde, müssen es 1,3 Millionen Verkäufe sein ...


----------



## ChaoZ (5. November 2011)

War zu erwarten, hätte ich noch eine Xbox 360, würde ich es auch darauf zocken.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Ach, ich hab gerade die Quelle der News gefunden: VGChartz. Die Zahlen kann man in die Tonne kloppen. Als die Verkaufszahlen von The Witcher 2 nach einer Woche vom Entwickler veröffentlicht wurden (400.000) waren die Verkaufszahlen laut VGChartz wesentlich geringer (200.000). Dass der Entwickler die Verkaufszahlen besser kennt sollte klar sein.


----------



## Nico Bellic (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Allwisser schrieb:


> ihr hier alle auf der seite, die dieses forum nutzen, zählt zu einer so was von verschwindend kleinen gruppe von consumern, dass eure meinung im globalen geschäft für titel wie bf3
> mal sowas von überhaupt keine rolle spielt.
> 
> auch wenn ihr euch das einbildet, aber IHR ALLE seid NICHT die leute, mit denen ea geld verdient.
> ...


Jetzt hörst du mal zu, Konsolen-Hero.
Uns PC-Gamern haben die Firmen zu Verdanken, daß die Spiele-Industrie so groß ist. Ohne den PC würde heute die PS2 das Maß aller Dinge sein und damit die Spiele-Industrie klein.





Allwisser schrieb:


> a) 10jahre alte grafik blablabla...leute, aufwachen, die grafik ist auf einem stand mit dem der normaluser und damit der hauptteil der geldgeber super leben kann, verbesserungen sind nur noch nuancen bringen aber überhaupt keien relevanten nutzen. ob die objektkante nun schnurgerade oder ein kleiner treppeneffekt zu sehen ist, ist nur für absolute nerds interessant.


Womit du leben kannst, brauchst du uns nicht aufzuzwingen.





Allwisser schrieb:


> b) gamepad vs maus....jeder der meint sich die finger auf WASD verrenken zu müssen und das das das geilste beim zoggen ist, ist schon ganz weit weg von der realität. nichts ist chilliger als auf der couch mit nem superergonomischen ps3 oder xbox pad rumzudaddeln


Wer Battlefield spielt, tut vieles nur eines ganz sicher nicht: chillen. Lächerlich, wie das im Konsolen Online Shooter aussieht, so als wären da nur unfähige Idioten. Die Steuerung eben. WASD + Maus ist schnell und verrenken tu ich mir da nichts.
Abgesehen davon kann man seinen Rechner mit dem Fernseher verbinden und auf der Couch chillig mit dem Gamepad zocken.





Allwisser schrieb:


> b) rumdaddeln...darum geht es, damit macht man geld, nicht mit dem superelitedenken, ach wir pcgamer sind die krönung, alles muss auf uns hören, checkt das mal. wir alle hier sind nämlich hyperrandgruppe


Es ist jetzt 1:20 Nachts und hier im PC Forum sind 1844 Benutzer. Im PS3 Forum sind es 467. In Deutschland sind wir keine Randgruppe. PS3 Forum





Allwisser schrieb:


> c) wer meint er könne super geil zoggen mit grafik auf ultra und 30fps sollte mal zum augenarzt gehen. meine güte ich erkenne sogar den unterschied zwischen 70 und 90 fps geschweige denn 40 oder 60fps.
> ich zogge kein game wo nicht mdst 60fps drinne sind. alles darunter beleidigt meine augen.


Hier beweist du regelrecht, daß du Müll laberst. Kaum ein Spiel auf den Konsolen kommt auch nur annähernd an deine 60 FPS heran. Vielmehr bewegt sich da alles am unteren Limit. Also lass uns in Frieden.





Allwisser schrieb:


> aber anscheinend ist das ein großteil hier schon im ewigen kampf um den kompromiss zwischen portemonaie vs grafikgeilheit so gewohnt, dass er gar nicht mehr weiß, was eigentlich gut ist für die augen


Das was du hier niederschreibst ist sicher nicht gut für die Augen.





Allwisser schrieb:


> also leute, selbstreflektion ist das stichwort.


Na dann viel Spaß dabei und komm wieder, wenn du Argumente hast.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Rk_61 schrieb:


> Die beiden Konsolenversionen kommen auf 3,7 Millionen Verkäufe und da Ea gesagt hat, dass das Spiel über 5 Millionen mal verkauft wurde, müssen es 1,3 Millionen Verkäufe sein ...



Oh, ganz überlesen. 

Ja, gut möglich. Wobei selbst 500.000 Verkäufe in einer Woche gut wären.


----------



## Nico Bellic (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Rk_61 schrieb:


> @Nico Bellic
> 
> Nein, wie kommst du jetzt auf Bad Company 2? bfbcs.com hier siehst du wieviele bei Bad Company 2 on sind und hier bf3stats.com siehst du wieviele gerade bei Battlefield 3 on sind....ich weiß garnicht warum du so zwanghaft versuchst die Zahlen zu verteidigen....es ist einfach Fakt, dass die Zahlen von Vgchartz.com nie korrekt sind, weil digitale Verkäufe nicht mitgezählt werden..
> 
> ...


Zwar sind deutlich mehr Leute gerade auf den Konsolen am zocken, aber proportional zu den Verkaufszahlen bewegt sich das nicht, da hast du schon recht.


----------



## Nico Bellic (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Update:
RK_61 hat Recht. Aber jetzt bin erstmal dran, diese Zahl zu erklären:
"Battlefield 3 hat sich seit der Erstveröffentlichung in den USA jetzt schon über *10 Millionen* mal verkauft."
Und diese Nachricht ist vom 28. Oktober!

EA: Starke Verkaufszahlen aber Millionenverluste - spieletipps

*10 Millionen!*


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

BF 3 wurde 10 Mio mal ausgeliefert und 5 Mio mal verkauft.

Battlefield 3: 5 Millionen verkauft • Eurogamer.de

Battlefield 3 (PC,PS3,Xbox 360) - Zehn Mio. Mal ausgeliefert | 4players.de: Aktuelle News über das Action Spiel Battlefield 3

Daran sieht man auch nochmal, dass die Verkaufszahlen im Startpost unmöglich stimmen können. (Wie RK_61 schon ausgeführt hat)


----------



## zøtac (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Durch "Konsolen Kiddys" kann ich dich nicht ernst nehmen, sorry aber solchne Leute sind einfach nur Lächerlich 
Und wo ist da die News? Auf Konsolen wird doch schon lange mehr Geld gemacht...


----------



## Nico Bellic (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Split99999 schrieb:


> BF 3 wurde 10 Mio mal ausgeliefert und 5 Mio mal verkauft.
> 
> Battlefield 3: 5 Millionen verkauft • Eurogamer.de
> 
> ...


Die Verkaufzahlen im Startpost stimmen schon. Nur hat die Quelle es versäumt, anzugeben, daß es sich nur um die Spiele handelt, die im Laden gekauft wurden.





zøtac schrieb:


> Durch "Konsolen Kiddys" kann ich dich nicht ernst nehmen, sorry aber solchne Leute sind einfach nur Lächerlich
> Und wo ist da die News? Auf Konsolen wird doch schon lange mehr Geld gemacht...


Ich habe ein Post in einem Forum geschrieben, keinen Artikel für ein Magazin. Mit Konsolen Kiddies (im Englischen wird aus y oft ein ie im Plural: industry - industries) liege ich übrigens garnicht falsch.
Muß es immer welche geben, die flamen?


----------



## ChaoZ (5. November 2011)

Bin mal gespannt ob MW3 auf dem PC doppelt so viel schafft. Auf den Konsolen dürfte das keinerlei Probleme darstellen.


----------



## zøtac (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Post in einem Forum geschrieben, keinen Artikel für ein Magazin. Mit Konsolen Kiddies (im Englischen wird aus y oft ein ie im Plural: industry - industries) liege ich übrigens garnicht falsch.
> Muß es immer welche geben, die flamen?


Ich flame nicht, mich Nerfen nur die ganzen ganzen "wääwää die Konsolen Spieler machen unsre PC Spiele kaputt alles dumme kinder" PC-Fanboys.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Die Verkaufzahlen im Startpost stimmen schon.  Nur hat die Quelle es versäumt, anzugeben, daß es sich nur um die  Spiele handelt, die im Laden gekauft wurden.


 
 Wie gesagt:



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ach, ich hab gerade die Quelle der News  gefunden: VGChartz. Die Zahlen kann man in die Tonne kloppen. Als die  Verkaufszahlen von The Witcher 2 nach einer Woche vom Entwickler  veröffentlicht wurden (400.000) waren die Verkaufszahlen laut VGChartz  wesentlich geringer (200.000). Dass der Entwickler die Verkaufszahlen  besser kennt sollte klar sein.



Deine Quelle verweist auf eine Quelle und die verweist auch auf eine Quelle  namens VGchartz. Die Urquelle ist also VGchartz, wo auch genau diese  Zahlen stehen. VGchartz ist aber leider keine verlässliche Quelle. Ich  weiss nicht ob VGchartz schon digitale Verkäufe von der PC-Version  berücksichtigt, aber die Zahlen stimmen einfach nicht. Laut EA über 5 Mio  Verkäufe, laut VGchartz nur 4,3 Mio. Kann sein, dass einfach nur die Verkäufe via Download des PC's fehlen oder was anderes.


----------



## Dante1611 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch ins Hemd machen. Soviel, wie die Leute über sich selbst ins Internet stellen, kann Origin niemals sammeln.



Das ist absolut richtig! Natürlich ist das, was Origin da mit den privaten Daten der Käufer macht illegal, aber wir reden hier ja von den Verkaufszahlen beim PC, welche ja offensichtlich auch von Origin beeinflusst sind/wurden.
Denn das was manche Leute über sich ins Netz stellen (-> Facebook...) ist doch weitaus mehr, als es Origin möglich wäre über uns zu sammeln, da verstehe ich dann auch Diejenigen nicht, die auf FB 20 Alben mit 400 Bildern haben und dann 12h am Tag "on" sind um ihren 700 "Freunden" mitzuteilen mit wem sie es letzte Nacht getrieben haben (ich entschuldige mich für die Übertreibung...) und sich dann wie sonst etwas aufregen, dass dieses Programm Daten über mich sammelt, die schon jeder weis...
Jedoch soll das nun NICHT heißen, dass ich es in Ordnung finde, was Origin da macht (früher oder später wird man eh dagegen vorgehen können, zumindest in Deutschland bzw. Europa).


----------



## Nico Bellic (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



zøtac schrieb:


> Ich flame nicht, mich Nerfen nur die ganzen ganzen "wääwää die Konsolen Spieler machen unsre PC Spiele kaputt alles dumme kinder" PC-Fanboys.


Das habe ich da doch garnicht geschrieben. Der Post enthält sogar ein Dankeschön an die Konsoleros 




Split99999 schrieb:


> Deine Quelle verweist auf eine Quelle und die verweist auch auf eine Quelle namens VGchartz. Die Urquelle ist also VGchartz, wo auch genau diese Zahlen stehen. VGchartz ist aber leider keine verlässliche Quelle. Ich weiss nicht ob VGchartz schon digitale Verkäufe von der PC-Version berücksichtigt, aber die Zahlen stimmen einfach nicht. Laut EA über 5 Mio Verkäufe, laut VGchartz nur 4,3 Mio. Kann sein, dass einfach nur die Verkäufe via Download des PC's fehlen oder was anderes.


vg Hartz gibt explizit an, daß nur Retailverkäufe berücksichtigt werden...





Dante1611 schrieb:


> Das ist absolut richtig! Natürlich ist das, was Origin da mit den privaten Daten der Käufer macht illegal, aber wir reden hier ja von den Verkaufszahlen beim PC, welche ja offensichtlich auch von Origin beeinflusst sind/wurden.
> Denn das was manche Leute über sich ins Netz stellen (-> Facebook...) ist doch weitaus mehr, als es Origin möglich wäre über uns zu sammeln, da verstehe ich dann auch Diejenigen nicht, die auf FB 20 Alben mit 400 Bildern haben und dann 12h am Tag "on" sind um ihren 700 "Freunden" mitzuteilen mit wem sie es letzte Nacht getrieben haben (ich entschuldige mich für die Übertreibung...) und sich dann wie sonst etwas aufregen, dass dieses Programm Daten über mich sammelt, die schon jeder weis...
> Jedoch soll das nun NICHT heißen, dass ich es in Ordnung finde, was Origin da macht (früher oder später wird man eh dagegen vorgehen können, zumindest in Deutschland bzw. Europa).


Ich weiß nicht so Recht. Ich finde es zwar auch nicht gut, das Origin sich umschaut, aber wenn es darum geht, zu schauen, wieviele Leute Raubkopien benutzen, ist die Schuld doch bei den Gesetzgebern zu suchen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> vg Hartz gibt explizit an, daß nur Retailverkäufe berücksichtigt werden...



Ok, dann dürften die PC-Verkäufe in Wirklichkeit wesentlich höher sein.


----------



## Nico Bellic (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ok, dann dürften die PC-Verkäufe in Wirklichkeit wesentlich höher sein.


Stimmt. Aber auch die Konsolen-Verkäufe. Wegen dem Versandhandel.


----------



## Dante1611 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so Recht. Ich finde es zwar auch nicht gut, das Origin sich umschaut, aber wenn es darum geht, zu schauen, wieviele Leute Raubkopien benutzen, ist die Schuld doch bei den Gesetzgebern zu suchen.



Wieso sollte die Schuld bei der Regierung liegen, verstehe ich nicht ganz...
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Origin eine "Waffe des Staates" gegen Raubkopierer sein soll, denn wenn das der Fall wäre, würde man sicherlich an jedem 2. PC etwas illegales finden (warscheinlich an jedem...).
Ich denke, dass man Origin nur als normalen Datensammler benutzt, wie es andere Firmen auch machen, um an Informationen über den Kunden zu kommen, welche man letztlich wieder gewinnbringend weiterverkauft...
Von daher schätze ich es nicht als Skandalprogramm ein, wie es andere offensichtlich machen.


----------



## Nico Bellic (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Dante1611 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte die Schuld bei der Regierung liegen, verstehe ich nicht ganz...
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Origin eine "Waffe des Staates" gegen Raubkopierer sein soll, denn wenn das der Fall wäre, würde man sicherlich an jedem 2. PC etwas illegales finden (warscheinlich an jedem...).


Ich meine, weil die Regierungen absolut nichts gegen die Raubkopien im Internet unternehmen.





Dante1611 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass man Origin nur als normalen Datensammler benutzt, wie es andere Firmen auch machen, um an Informationen über den Kunden zu kommen, welche man letztlich wieder gewinnbringend weiterverkauft...
> Von daher schätze ich es nicht als Skandalprogramm ein, wie es andere offensichtlich machen.


Kann natürlich auch sein. Aber würde es da nicht ausreichen, weniger Daten zu erheben?


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber auch die Konsolen-Verkäufe. Wegen dem Versandhandel.



Welchen Versandhandel? Amazon & Co ist auch Retail. Es gibt nur Retail-Versionen und Download-Versionen (digital).


----------



## Superwip (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

VGChartz macht mehr Fehler als nur den Retailhandel nicht zu berücksichtigen, die Zahlen sind absolut unzuverlässig


----------



## marcus_T (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Update:
> RK_61 hat Recht. Aber jetzt bin erstmal dran, diese Zahl zu erklären:
> "Battlefield 3 hat sich seit der Erstveröffentlichung in den USA jetzt schon über *10 Millionen* mal verkauft."
> Und diese Nachricht ist vom 28. Oktober!
> ...



ich dachte schon hier schlafen alle .....
hatte mit der zahl vor zwei tagen schon auf XOC umhergeworfan als ich sie im pcgh forum aufschnappte


----------



## HarlekinGer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

ca 500 000 verkaufte PC Einheiten und das schon jetzt, ich finde nicht, dass das enttäuschende Zahlen wären.
Andere Hersteller wären froh gewesen


----------



## KrHome (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

VGChartz ist als Quelle für PC Verkäufe nicht zu gebrauchen. Das ist bekannt, denn die arbeiten nur mit Retail Händlern zusammen. Sie haben keinen Zugriff auf Steam, Origin, den Ubi Game Launcher, Onlive usw. 

Beispiel Crysis: Laut VGChartz bis heute 800.000 mal verkauft. Laut offizieller EA Angabe über 2 Mio. mal.
Beispiel The Witcher 2: Laut VGChartz bis heute 640.000 mal verkauft. Laut Meldung des Warsaw Business Journals bereits im August 2011 ca. 1 Mio. mal.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich die PC Version von B3 bis jetzt über 1 Mio. mal verkauft hat. Und das finde ich angesichts von Origin viel zuviel. Meiner Meinung nach hätte das Game auf dem PC floppen sollen. Damit wäre der PC Gaming Welt mehr geholfen gewesen als mit dem Lead Plattform Geschwätz.


----------



## Metty79 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



KrHome schrieb:


> VGChartz ist als Quelle für PC Verkäufe nicht zu gebrauchen. Das ist bekannt, denn die arbeiten nur mit Retail Händlern zusammen. Sie haben keinen Zugriff auf Steam, Origin, den Ubi Game Launcher, Onlive usw.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Wenn man alleine mal die ganzen Leute bedenkt, die sich das als key von irgendeinem der gamecards shops gekauft haben. Und das müssen einige gewesen, wenn man sich anschaut, dass man da z.T. ne Woche auf seinen Key warten musste. Ich weiß das bei einem Laden aus eigener Erfahrung und von nem anderen Laden über einen Kumpel.


----------



## ondraste (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

is ja auch kein wunder.....so wie EA die PC,ler verarscht......


----------



## TankCommander (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Die Verkaufszahlen des PC's könnten viel viel höher sein, wenn Origin und die tolle Eula nicht wären. 

Und zu den Konsolen Fan Boys kann ich nur sagen "Bitte nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, man kann tief fallen"
Da sind in diesen threat ja schon Argumente gefallen jenseits von Gut und Böse. 
Die Konsolen Spieler sollen eins bedenken: Sie spielen auf Konsolen die dem aktuellen Standard der Technik nicht gerecht sind. Des weiteren halte ich solche Diskussionen für Sinnlos.
Denn BF3 läuft auch auf PC's die 2 Jahre alt, des wegen gibt es ja auch die Option "Grafikeinstellung".


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



ondraste schrieb:


> is ja auch kein wunder.....so wie EA die PC,ler verarscht......



Die PCler verarscht wohl eher Entwickler wie die von COD, mit ihrer uralt enginge etc.

EA wollte lediglich einen Gamemanager a la Steam eröffnen, nur haben jetzt alle sooooo Angst wegen Origin, warum weiss ich zwar nicht.

Peinlicher finde ich es eher sich besoffen auf Bildern in FB oder peinliches bei Facebook zu schreiben. Als würde sich EA gerade für DEINE Daten Interessieren, es geht dabei um die Lizenüberprüfung, omg Paranoia ^ 10


----------



## TankCommander (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Die PCler verarscht wohl eher Entwickler wie die von COD, mit ihrer uralt enginge etc.



Das kannst du den Konsolen verdanken!


----------



## M4st3r0fCh40s (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Also ich kann zumindest von mir behaupten ich hab meinen Beitrag zu den Verkäufen aufm Pc von Battlefield 3 geleistet
Man muss Origin ja nicht mögen und es darf gerne die EULA kritisiert werden (wer weiß vielleicht ändert sich ja was trotz der Minderheit der Pc Spieler im Vergleich zu den Konsoleros) aber deswegen lass ich doch ein Spiel nicht liegen, was endlich mal meinen Pc zum schwitzen bringt!


----------



## Rizzard (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob MW3 auf dem PC doppelt so viel schafft. Auf den Konsolen dürfte das keinerlei Probleme darstellen.



Bei den Konsolen ist das Thema natürlich durch. Da wird sich MW3 weit absetzen können. Auf die Verkaufszahlen der PC-Version bin ich aber auch gespannt.


----------



## RubinRaptoR (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Die PC-Welt möchte sich bei den Konsolen-Kiddies dafür bedanken, die es möglich machen, daß die PC Version die volle Aufmerksamkeit des Entwicklers bekommt, ohne aber, daß das Gameplay von Millionen von Noobs zunichte gemacht werden würde.



 - mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein...
Man kann etwas gut oder schlecht finden, aber warum muss man immer gleich beleidigend werden?


----------



## Leopardgecko (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



M4st3r0fCh40s schrieb:


> Also ich kann zumindest von mir behaupten ich hab meinen Beitrag zu den Verkäufen aufm Pc von Battlefield 3 geleistet
> Man muss Origin ja nicht mögen und es darf gerne die EULA kritisiert werden (wer weiß vielleicht ändert sich ja was trotz der Minderheit der Pc Spieler im Vergleich zu den Konsoleros) aber deswegen lass ich doch ein Spiel nicht liegen, was endlich mal meinen Pc zum schwitzen bringt!


 
Sei mir nicht böse, aber deine Einstellung halte ich für vollkommen naiv. Kunden wie Du sind für EA & Co. geradezu ein Traum.
"Rechtsverstöße? Bevormundung? Gängelung? ...alles gar kein Problem...Hauptsache, der PC kommt ins schwitzen."
Es geht mir nicht in den Kopf, wie man sehenden Auges ins offene Messer laufen kann.
Das Spiel sollte so lange im Regal verstauben, bis die Missstände abgestellt wurden, aber den meisten PC-Gamern fehlt es offensichtlich an Konsequenz.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Allwisser schrieb:


> c) wer meint er könne super geil zoggen mit grafik auf ultra und 30fps sollte mal zum augenarzt gehen. meine güte ich erkenne sogar den unterschied zwischen 70 und 90 fps geschweige denn 40 oder 60fps.
> ich zogge kein game wo nicht mdst 60fps drinne sind. alles darunter beleidigt meine augen.


 das einzige, mir bekannte spiel auf der konsole, welches 60fps erreicht ist cod. alle anderen spiele sind DEUTLICH dadrunter (30fps). also sollten sie ihrer aussage nach die konsolen wegschmeißen und sich nen ordentlichen pc zulegen.


----------



## Darkisma (5. November 2011)

Das Spiel sollte in seiner jetzigen Form einfach nicht gekauft werden.
Ich finde es zwar löblich, dass einige eine " Ich habe nichts zu verstecken Mentalität " an den Tag legen, aber die EULA ist nicht rechtends. 
Und unter uns, ohne Boykott wird sich auch nichts ändern. Daher verstehe ich auch keine Leute, die sagen: " Ja, die EULA wird schon irgendwann geändert."

Von Nichts kommt nichts.

Ich für meinen Teil habe meine PC Version zurückgesendet und mir das Spiel für die XBOX 360 geholt. Das Spiel macht auch dort Spaß.
Für den Pc gibt es andere Super-Spiele.


----------



## Ion (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

500.000 ist aber auch nicht zu verachten. Ich nehme mal an, jetzt abgesehen vom Origin Wahnsinn, dass viele jetzt endlich merken das der Hauseigene PC "auf dem ja noch alles läuft", plötzlich nicht mehr alles schafft 
Wer einen Shooter mit dem Gamepad spielt, der tut mir ehrlich gesagt Leid.



> Von Nichts kommt nichts.


So ist es, zu BF3 gibt es eine Menge verschiedene Meinungen und jeder könnte hier praktisch jeden ankreiden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse, aber deine Einstellung halte ich für vollkommen naiv. Kunden wie Du sind für EA & Co. geradezu ein Traum.
> "Rechtsverstöße? Bevormundung? Gängelung? ...alles gar kein Problem...Hauptsache, der PC kommt ins schwitzen."
> Es geht mir nicht in den Kopf, wie man sehenden Auges ins offene Messer laufen kann.
> Das Spiel sollte so lange im Regal verstauben, bis die Missstände abgestellt wurden, aber den meisten PC-Gamern fehlt es offensichtlich an Konsequenz.



Man muss ein Spiel nicht notwendigerweise boykottieren um Rahmenbedingungen zu kritisieren. Bei manchen Spielherstellern reicht auch gehäufte, schriftliche Kritik. Activision lernt definitiv nur aus Einnahmeverlusten, EA würde ich noch was zutrauen.

@all

*Die Zahlen im Startpost stimmen nicht. Die Quelle könnt ihr vergessen.*


----------



## Leopardgecko (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Man muss ein Spiel nicht notwendigerweise boykottieren um Rahmenbedingungen zu kritisieren. Bei manchen Spielherstellern reicht auch gehäufte, schriftliche Kritik. Activision lernt definitiv nur aus Einnahmeverlusten, EA würde ich noch was zutrauen.



Das sehe ich anders. Solange die Leute Geld dafür ausgeben, sieht sich die Firma in ihrem Handeln bestätigt.
Erst wenn der Umsatz ausbleibt, wird man in den Chefetagen hellhörig.


----------



## Schiassomat (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Ich finde es immer sehr lustig wenn alle der Console die Schuld für veraltet Grafik und Langsame Entwicklung vorwerfen.
Das mag sicher stimmen aber ich kann mich noch darann erinnern wie es geheißen hatt dass man 2 Stück 580er braucht um das Spiel auf Ultra zu zocken, und da wurde dann herum geflamet was das nicht für eine Frecheit sei.

Abgesehen davon ist der Pc trotz der Consolenbremse den ganzen Plattformen weit voraus.

Also mich für meinen Teil stört es nicht dass die Grafik dank der Consoleros hinten bleibt sonder dass die meisten Games für den Pc einfach billige Consolenport`s sind, ich möchte da nur mal Rage oder Crysis2 als Beispiel nennen.

Und dass mehr Consolenversionen verkauft werden liegt ganz einfach daran dass die meisten Haushalte eine Console aber keinen Gaming Pc haben, das hat zum einen den Finanziellen Hintergrund zum anderen weis ich wenn ich mir ein Game für X-Box360 oder PS3 kaufe dass dieses Game dann auch funzt da es eben auf die jeweilige Console zugeschnitten ist.

Ich glaube nicht dass ohne Origin um so viel mehr verkauft würde.
Ganz einfach wer es unbedingt spielen will dem ist Origin auch egal bzw. hat meisten einen zweiten Rechner bzw. Notebook für Office und I net.

Was jetzt nicht heist dass ich nich auch voll und ganz gegen Origin bin.

MFG


----------



## TankCommander (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Schiassomat schrieb:


> Und dass mehr Consolenversionen verkauft werden liegt ganz einfach daran dass die meisten Haushalte eine Console aber keinen Gaming Pc haben, das hat zum einen den Finaziellen Hintergrund zum anderen weis ich wenn ich mir ein Game für X-Box360 oder PS3 kaufe dass dieses Game dann auch funzt da es eben auf die jeweilige Console zugeschnitten ist.


 
Wenn ich Anschaffungspreise und Spielpreise vergleiche, sowie das Preisleistungsverhältnis dazu ziehe und den Nutzungsfaktor einrechne. Sehe ich den PC auch im Vorteil. Was spricht den gegen eine Aufrüstung des PC alle 3 Jahre für 300 - 400 Euro?


----------



## Schiassomat (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



TankCommander schrieb:


> Wenn ich Anschaffungspreise und Spielpreise vergleiche, sowie das Preisleistungsverhältnis dazu ziehe und den Nutzungsfaktor einrechne. Sehe ich den PC auch im Vorteil. Was spricht den gegen eine Aufrüstung des PC alle 3 Jahre für 300 - 400 Euro?




Ganz einfach nicht jeder besitzt das Wissen sich seinen Pc selber Auf zu rüsten bzw. traut sich das zu, zum anderen wenn man nicht gerade eine Hardware von gestern kaufen möchte dann kommt man mit deiner Rechnung nicht weit, ich z.b. breuchte für einen neuen CPU ein neues Board so wie alle die 755er Board oder ein AM2+ Board haben.
Und für eine halbwegs anständige GPU kanst du noch mal 300€ rechnen, und dann sind wir schon bei mindesten 600€.

Ich bin absolut kein Fan von Consolen, besitze auch selber keine aber bin einfach der Meinung dass das der Grund für die schlechten Pc Version`s Verkauzahlen ist.


----------



## spionkaese (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Schiassomat schrieb:


> Ganz einfach nicht jeder besitzt das Wissen sich seinen Pc selber Auf zu rüsten bzw. traut sich das zu, zum anderen wenn man nicht gerade eine Hardware von gestern kaufen möchte dann kommt man mit deiner Rechnung nicht weit, ich z.b. breuchte für einen neuen CPU ein neues Board so wie alle die 755er Board oder ein AM2+ Board haben.
> Und für eine halbwegs anständige GPU kanst du noch mal 300€ rechnen, und dann sind wir schon bei mindesten 600€.
> 
> Ich bin absolut kein Fan von Consolen, besitze auch selber keine aber bin einfach der Meinung dass das der Grund für die schlechten Pc Version`s Verkauzahlen ist.


 300€?
Du kannst mit ner HD5850/6870 im Moment fast alles ohne Probleme spielen(@Max).
Da bist du weit unter 300€.


----------



## TankCommander (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Schiassomat schrieb:


> Ganz einfach nicht jeder besitzt das Wissen sich seinen Pc selber Auf zu rüsten bzw. traut sich das zu, zum anderen wenn man nicht gerade eine Hardware von gestern kaufen möchte dann kommt man mit deiner Rechnung nicht weit, ich z.b. breuchte für einen neuen CPU ein neues Board so wie alle die 755er Board oder ein AM2+ Board haben.
> Und für eine halbwegs anständige GPU kanst du noch mal 300€ rechnen, und dann sind wir schon bei mindesten 600€.
> 
> Ich bin absolut kein Fan von Consolen, besitze auch selber keine aber bin einfach der Meinung dass das der Grund für die schlechten Pc Version`s Verkauzahlen ist.



Es muss nicht immer eine Intel CPU sein. Mit einer AMD CPU und einer Mittelklasse Radeon komme ich den Bereich von 400 Euro, vorausgesetzt das Gehäuse, Netzteil und Arbeitsspeicher weiter genutzt werden. 
Ich weis nicht was du unter einer halbwegs anständige GPU verstehst, aber die angesetzen 300 -400 Euro sind Preise auf dem Niveau einer GTX 570/580 

Mit dem zusammenbauen hast du absolut Recht!


----------



## manizzle (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

was ist so schlimm daran, wenn spiele hauptsächlich für die konsole entwickelt werden? auf den pc kommt so oder so auch, oder?


----------



## Veriquitas (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Weil die Grafik darunter leidet aber Grafik ist trotzdem zweitrangig denn es gilt Gameplay>Grafik. Der Pc ist halt leistungsfähiger und das sollte ausgenutzt werden, sonst bräuchten wir nur Konsolen an denen das vereinheitlicht wird dort Maus und Tastatur anzuschließen.


----------



## manizzle (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

gut, die grafik leidet stark darunter, aber wie du schon sagst spielspaß > grafik. des weiteren musst du es mal aus wirtschaftlicher sicht betrachten. wer stellt den größeren markt dar? die handvoll pc spieler mit highend pc's oder die konsolenspieler?


----------



## Jan565 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Wenn ich mir den Beitrag mal so durchlese, verstehe ich die Leute nicht mehr. Es wurde früher immer nach mehr Grafik Geschrien, aber Kaufen sich Spiele für Konsole! Vergleicht man mal die Screens aus dem Beitrag mit der PC Version von BF3, wiedert mich die Konsolen Version an, so schlecht wie die ist im vergleich. Und eine hohe Anforderung hat das Spiel auch nicht. Mein System reicht voll und ganz aus für 1680x1050 alles im Anschlag. 



manizzle schrieb:


> was ist so schlimm daran, wenn spiele hauptsächlich für die konsole entwickelt werden? auf den pc kommt so oder so auch, oder?


 
Das die Spiele auf dem PC nicht ausgereizt werden. Bei Battlefield 3 ist es aber mal eine Ausnahme, da sieht die PC Version viel besser aus als die der Konsole. Die Leedplattform entscheidet am Ende über die Grafik und das war zum glück zu erst der PC bei Battlefield 3. Nimmt man aber andere Spiele wie Far Cry 2 dann sieht man fast keinen unterschied bei allen Versionen. Und das ist das, was mich auch stört. Wozu hat man bessere Hardware als eine Konsole, die nicht genutzt wird?


----------



## Schiassomat (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



> Es muss nicht immer eine Intel CPU sein. Mit einer AMD CPU und einer  Mittelklasse Radeon komme ich den Bereich von 400 Euro, vorausgesetzt  das Gehäuse, Netzteil und Arbeitsspeicher weiter genutzt werden.
> Ich weis nicht was du unter einer halbwegs anständige GPU verstehst,  aber die angesetzen 300 -400 Euro sind Preise auf dem Niveau einer GTX  570/580


Ja ich meine mit anständiger GPU ne 6970 oder 570, auch wenn ich keine der beiden habe.
Ausserdem ist zwischen 300 und 400€ noch ein ganz schöner Unterschied(ich hab 300€ geschrieben). 



> Weil die Grafik darunter leidet aber Grafik ist trotzdem zweitrangig  denn es gilt Gameplay>Grafik. Der Pc ist halt leistungsfähiger und  das sollte ausgenutzt werden, sonst bräuchten wir nur Konsolen an denen  das vereinheitlicht wird dort Maus und Tastatur anzuschließen.


Genau der Meinung bin ich auch, Gameplay ist wichtiger als Grafik.



> 300€?
> Du kannst mit ner HD5850/6870 im Moment fast alles ohne Probleme spielen(@Max).
> Da bist du weit unter 300€.


Da hast du schon rech, aber spiel mal BF3 oder Crysis2 mit einer 6870, da must du dann schon ein wenig zurück stecken mit der Grafik vor allem auf 1080p.
Ich hab ja auch geschrieben dass der Pc der Console Trotzdem weit voraus ist.

Abgesehen davon meinte ich das mit dem CPU als Beispiel nur desswegen weil du ja bei einem AM3 MoBo nicht auf die nächste CPU Generation aufrüsten kannst,(und nein in meinen Augen ist Bulldozer kein CPU sondern ein Zustand) fals du meinst AM3 Besitzer sollten auf bulldozer Upgraden.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



manizzle schrieb:


> gut, die grafik leidet stark darunter, aber wie du schon sagst spielspaß > grafik. des weiteren musst du es mal aus wirtschaftlicher sicht betrachten. wer stellt den größeren markt dar? die handvoll pc spieler mit highend pc's oder die konsolenspieler?


 
Natürlich ist es wirtschaftlich ne Dummheit da kein Auge drauf zu werfen, meine Sicht der Dinge ist aber das hier auch Faulheit eine Rolle spielt. Zb. Modden ist ne super Sache für Spieler und Entwickler und Pc Only, kostet aber auch Kraft und Willen sowas in einem Spiel zu integrieren, wiederum auch nur Sinnvoll wenn es passt. Ich glaub der Wille fehlt von vielen Entwicklern einfach mal zusagen wir packen das an und geben den Pc einen Sinn. Ein gutes Beispiel ist Sc 2 welches nur auf den Pc gespielt werden kann und einen Wahnsinnigen Umfang hat. Es ist nicht so das der Publisher das letzte Wort hat wenn man Talent hat und Visionen hat, können die Männer in Anzügen im Dreieck springen, da man als Entwickler selber auf einer viel höheren Position sitzt.


----------



## manizzle (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

die leute schreien nach immer mehr grafik, bahnbrechenden innovationen im gameplay, nie da gewesene Handlung, etc. sprich, jedesmal die eierlegendewollmilchsau, die das rad neu erfindet. was verlangt ihr von den entwicklern? ein budget für spiele, dass jede hollywood-produktion im schatten stehen lässt? ihr betrachtet immer nur die leistung die ihr bekommt und den preis den ihr dafür bezahlt. über beides wird immer beschwert. aber man muss das auch mal aus wirtschaftlicher sicht betrachten. es hängen arbeitsplätze, familien, etc. alles dran.

kompromisse müssen gemacht werden, und mir ist es am liebsten, wenn der kompromiss in der grafik gemacht wird, und nicht am gameplay bzw. der handlung.



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Wille fehlt von vielen Entwicklern einfach mal zusagen wir packen das an und geben den Pc einen Sinn. Ein gutes Beispiel ist Sc 2 welches nur auf den Pc gespielt werden kann und einen Wahnsinnigen Umfang hat. Es ist nicht so das der Publisher das letzte Wort hat wenn man Talent hat und Visionen hat, können die Männer in Anzügen im Dreieck springen, da man als Entwickler selber auf einer viel höheren Position sitzt.



diese aussage ist komplett falsch. der publisher hat immer das letzte wort. immer. keine diskussion. und gerade diese beschneiden extrem die entwickler in ihrer arbeit, denn wie gesagt, es ist alles eine frage des budgets


----------



## Schiassomat (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Ich muss jetzt mal blöd fragen, mit Sc2  meinst du Starcraft 2 wenn das so ist hast du recht.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

In der Spielbranche werden automatisch Kompromisse gemacht da ein Spiel nie wirklich fertig wird. Ja das ist richtig es ist ein Job wie jeder andere aber man sollte sich mal einsetzen für den Pc und die Vorteile der Masse vorhalten. Anstatt wie manche irgendein einen Scheiß zu blubbern, reden kann jeder das Weibergewäscht interessiert aber ohnehin nicht ohne Tatsachen.

Edit:
Ja ich meinte Starcraft 2.


----------



## manizzle (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> In der Spielbranche werden automatisch Kompromisse gemacht da ein Spiel nie wirklich fertig wird. Ja das ist richtig es ist ein Job wie jeder andere man sollte sich mal einsetzen für den Pc und die Vorteile der Masse vorhalten. Anstatt wie manche irgendein einen Scheiß zu blubbern, reden kann jeder das Weibergewäscht interessiert aber ohnehin nicht ohne Tatsachen.
> 
> Edit:
> Ja ich meinte Starcraft 2.


 
ich verstehe jetzt nicht so ganz, was du damit sagen willst?


----------



## Schiassomat (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Er will damit sagen dass den Consoleros mal die vorteile eines Gaming Pc`s gezeigt werden sollten.

Glaub ich zumindest.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Es ist nicht falsch der Entwickler weiß was ein gutes Spiel ausmacht und nicht der Publisher. Da muss man aber einfach mal Eier in der Hose haben und sagen den Dünschüss machen wir nicht das geht in die falsche Richtung. Wenn man natürlich nichts draufhat arbeitet man ohnehin in der falschen Branche...


----------



## Cook2211 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wenn du als Entwickler was drauf hast lässt der Publisher automatisch Freiheiten und wenn nicht gehste woanders hin.


 
Absoluter quatsch. Meistens sind die Publisher an den Entwickler-Studios beteiligt, im Fall von DICE gehören die EA sogar zu 100%. Da geht man nicht mal eben woanders hin.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Du bist als Spielenwtickler kein Sklave da sollte mal klar sein man hat immer die Wahl. Battlefield gehört Ea aber die Entwickler sind freie Menschen...

Ein Spiel ohne die ursprünglichen Entwickler ist Mist in den meisten Fällen.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Du bist als Spielenwtickler kein Sklave da sollte mal klar sein man hat immer die Wahl. Battlefield gehört Ea aber die Entwickler sind freie Menschen...
> Ein Spiel ohne die ursprünglichen Entwickler ist Mist in den meisten Fällen.



Und was hat es im Falle von Infinity Ward gebracht? Richtig, nix. Die Rechte für Call of Duty sind bei Activision geblieben, und neue CoDs werden ständig auf den Markt geworfen, ob mit den ursprünglichen Entwicklern, oder ohne.
Entweder man beugt sich den Gesetzmäßigkeiten der Branche, oder man geht unter. So einfach ist das!


----------



## Veriquitas (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und was hat es im Falle von Infinity Ward gebracht? Richtig, nix. Die Rechte für Call of Duty sind bei Activision geblieben, und neue CoDs werden ständig auf den Markt geworfen, ob mit den ursprünglichen Entwicklern, oder ohne.
> Entweder man beugt sich den Gesetzmäßigkeiten der Branche, oder man geht unter. So einfach ist das!


 
Und die sind natürlich nicht scharf auf das Geld gewesen und in dem Fall die Engel wer es glaubt wird seelig...


----------



## Cook2211 (5. November 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:
			
		

> Und die sind natürlich nicht scharf auf das Geld gewesen und in dem Fall die Engel wer es glaubt wird seelig...



Es geht immer einzig und alleine ums Geld!


----------



## TankCommander (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Entweder man beugt sich den Gesetzmäßigkeiten der Branche, oder man geht unter. So einfach ist das!



Dann gehe ich lieber unter mit dem PC!


----------



## Veriquitas (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Nö man macht seinen Beruf weil es einem Spass macht und nicht nur wegem dem Geld.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. November 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:
			
		

> Nö man macht seinen Beruf weil es einem Spass macht und nicht nur wegem dem Geld.



Ja klar. Und jeder würde den Beruf, weil er so schön ist, natürlich auch unentgeltlich machen. Wer braucht heutzutage schon Geld...


----------



## TankCommander (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Nö man macht seinen Beruf weil es einem Spass macht und nicht nur wegem dem Geld.


 
Ohne Geld schläfst du unter einer Brücke, und einen Einkaufswagen nennst du Dein Eigentum!


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Man bedenke, wieviele sich wegen dem Like Button von facebook aufregen...


 
Schlimm ist, dass der Facebook "Like Button" Informationen des Users sammelt, der die Webseite besucht, auf der der Like Button eingebettet ist, obwohl er ihn nicht mal anklickt.
Liegt halt daran, dass das alles US Firmen sind und Datenschutz ist in den USA eben ein Fremdwort, die machen, was sie wollen und denken, dass die Welt ihnen gehört.
Doch es gibt nun mal Grenzen und wir sind es, die ihnen die Grenzen aufzeigen müssen, z.B. in dem man Produkte, die derartig dreist Informationen sammeln und dazu noch eine Spyware installieren, rigoros boykottiert.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



TankCommander schrieb:


> Ohne Geld schläfst du unter einer Brücke, und einen Einkaufswagen nennst du Dein Eigentum!


 
Ach ehrlich ist trotzdem so wie ich das sagte ganz einfach, aus Grund sind Arbeitslose auch nicht so schlimm wie Leute die ihren Beruf nicht können.

Edit:
Naiv bist du manizzle gute wegweisende Spiele müssen nicht die Ressourcen sprengen.


----------



## TankCommander (5. November 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ehrlich ist trotzdem so wie ich das sagte ganz einfach, aus Grund sind Arbeitslose auch nicht so schlimm wie Leute die ihren Beruf nicht können.



Das ist wohl eine naive Einstellung die wirklich nicht angebracht ist. Lebst du in einer Traumwelt?


----------



## Veriquitas (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Wieder nen Kandidat der Kuhmist essen würde wenn ich ihn ordentlich bezahle xD.


----------



## TankCommander (5. November 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder nen Kandidat der Kuhmist essen würde wenn ich ihn ordentlich bezahle xD.



Sorry! Du lebst fernab der realität. Genau diese Einstellung treibt die Arbeitslosenzahlen in die Höhe. Naja manche Menschen denken das Ihnen gebratenene Hähnchen direkt in den Mund fliegen. Gute Nacht kann man dazu nur noch sagen


----------



## Veriquitas (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Ich verdrehe garnichts du willst es einfach nur nicht verstehen.


----------



## DaStash (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



jonelo schrieb:


> Das sind die physischen Verkäufe. Vgachart sprechen, dass die digitale Vertrieb auch gibt 500.000 ... und Vgchart physischen Vertrieb nicht enthalten Osteuropa, wo sie verkaufen viele PC-Spiele . EA total numbers are more than 5 millons .. .  Zusätzlich zu den EA digitale Kopien, die zwischen 2,5 und 3-mal mehr Geld  . Sorry for me german lenguage , is with a translator ..


 
Jop. Ich hatte was von 10 Mio. Verkäufen gelesen und da soll der PC auch sehr gut abgeschnitten haben. 

MfG


----------



## ULKi22 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Leute mal im Ernst, wieso vergleichen hier einige Origin mit Facebook? Die Facebook-Opfer die jeden dünnpfiff von sich veröffentlichen sind ja sowieso nur Leute die einfach nur Aufmerksamkeit brauchen, und auch bestimmt keine Gamer, das höchste aller Gefühle ist bei denen doch Kinect oder Wii Sports.

Und Origin sammelt Daten ohne dass der Nutzer etwas davon direkt mitbekommt und es erkennt auch Raubkopien und solches Zeug, und bitte jetzt soll mir hier keiner erzählen dass er noch niiiiiie ne Raubkopie aufm PC hatte. Ich denke dass das einer der Gründe ist wovor die Leute "Angst" vor Origin haben. 
Und mal im ernst: Die Entwickler brauchen sich nicht wundern wenn immer mehr und mehr gesaugt wird. Ne Raubkopie läd man runter, installiert es und kann loszocken. 

Jedoch wird der ehrliche Käufer einfach nur verarscht. Mann muss hunderttausende Programme installieren und sich bei hunderttausenden Seiten registrieren damit man das Spiel überhaupt mal starten kann.
Beispiele wären da: Ubisoft Gamelauncher, RockstarGames (gibts halt nichtmehr), Microsoft Live, Origin, Steam, und noch viele andere. 
Und dann kann man auch noch alle 1-2 Monate nen riesen Patch runterladen weil das Spiel so verbuggt ist. Nicht jeder hat ne 100k Leitung, ich muss mit 3k rumeiern. 

Und langsam hab ich keine Lust mehr, denn wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe und es nichtmal zum Laufen bringe, dann wird halt ne gecrackte Version gesaugt. Beispiel Frontlines: Ich hab den Mist gekauft, nur damit ich dann erfahren darf dass ich 5GB! an Patches runterladen muss, die dann natürlich nicht mit meiner Version kompatibel sind und letzendlich sowieso nicht funktionieren. 
Oder Section 8: Wollte mal was Halo ähnliches aufm PC spielen, aber ich konnte den Mist nicht mal registrieren, da sich außer mir, auch noch meine Eltern! bei MS Live anmelden müssen. Lächerlich sag ich da nur dazu. 

Ist ja wohl klar dass dann ein Großteil zur Konsolenversion greift oder? CD rein und los gehts. Da muss man keine abertausende Programme installieren.
Und dass sich die Entwickler damit nur selber ins Knie schiessen mit diesen "Schutzmechanismen", die ja sowieso umgangen werden, egal wie sehr sie sich auch bemühnen, kann man ja sehr gut bei Ubisoft sehen, oder wie erklärt ihr euch Umsatzeibußen in Höhe von 90%. 

Letztendlich hat DICE wieder die Arschkarte gezogen, da sie sich soviel Mühe gegeben haben dass Spiel für PC zu programmieren, damit EA alles wieder zerstören kann. 

Bitte versteht mich jetzt nicht so, dass ich Raubkopierer unterstütze, wie es an manchen Textstellen zu seinen scheint, aber es nervt mich einfach, das ausnahmslos alle PCler als kriminelle dargestellt werden. Als ob es nicht reicht, dass wir schon wegen diesen Ärschen von GEMA und Co schon Abgaben für HDDs, SSDs, und ODDs zahlen müssen, weil die uns unter Generalverdacht stellen, nein, dann kommen auch noch die Entwickler mit ihren Programmen und "Schutzmechanismen" und trampelt auf uns herum und spionieren uns auch noch aus.

Mir ist ja vieles egal, aber dieses Misstrauen gegenüber PClern ist einfach "nicht mehr schön". Ich werde nur noch zocken solang es mein jetziger PC mitmacht und danach ist Schluss, denn ich hab keine Lust mehr auf das ganze Theater. Werd ich mir halt ein anderes Hobby suchen, PCs sind ja nicht das einzige auf dieser Welt.


----------



## ULKi22 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Ich wollte damit sagen dass es nicht wirklich verwunderlich ist, dass ein Spiel, welches für den PC entwickelt wurde, im Vergleich zu Konsolen kaum verkauft wird. Dass du den Sinn von dem was ich schreibe nicht verstehst ist dein Problem, aber ihr selbsternannte Mods seit ja natürlich die größten.


----------



## Nico Bellic (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Zum Thema Softwarepiratie:
In Deutschland wurde 2010 Software im Wert von 1,6 Milliarden nicht bezahlt und illegal verwendet. Das entspricht 27% aller verwendeten Programme. In Franreich sind es 39%.

Bei diesen Zahlen sollte sich niemand mehr wundern.
Software-Raubkopien: BSA beklagt Milliardenschaden in Deutschland - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## Cook2211 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Zum Thema Softwarepiratie:
> In Deutschland wurde 2010 Software im Wert von 1,6 Milliarden nicht bezahlt und illegal verwendet. Das entspricht 27% aller verwendeten Programme. In Franreich sind es 39%.
> Bei diesen Zahlen sollte sich niemand mehr wundern.
> Software-Raubkopien: BSA beklagt Milliardenschaden in Deutschland - COMPUTER BILD



Hm. Ich wäre bei solchen Zahlen immer vorsichtig, gerade wenn man sich mal die Auftraggeber anschaut.
Ein unabhängiges Institut würde möglicherweise andere Zahlen liefern, auch wenn die illegale Verwendung von Software natürlich ein riesen Problem ist und bleibt.


----------



## Nico Bellic (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hm. Ich wäre bei solchen Zahlen immer vorsichtig, gerade wenn man sich mal die Auftraggeber anschaut.
> Ein unabhängiges Institut würde möglicherweise andere Zahlen liefern, auch wenn die illegale Verwendung von Software natürlich ein riesen Problem ist und bleibt.


Ich denke eher, daß die Zahlen noch weitaus höher sind. Wie soll man das denn alles erfassen? Ich persöhnlich kenne fast nur Leute, die keinen Pfennig für Software ausgeben. Permanent läuft das Torrentprogramm...
Ich fühle mich schon verwaist beim Software und Spieleregal im Saturn


----------



## Cook2211 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, daß die Zahlen noch weitaus höher sind. Wie soll man das denn alles erfassen? Ich persöhnlich kenne fast nur Leute, die keinen Pfennig für Software ausgeben. Permanent läuft das Torrentprogramm...
> Ich fühle mich schon verwaist beim Software und Spieleregal im Saturn



Da hast du auch wieder recht


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Wenn es Jemanden interessiert: Mir liegen vertrauliche Zahlen vor, wonach Battlefield 3 PC in Deutschland ganz klar die Nummer 1 ist. Man sollte bedenken, dass es im Rest der Welt anders zugeht. 

Übrigens würde mich wundern, wenn die ursprüngliche Quelle Zugriff auf Daten von digitalen Downloadservices hat.


----------



## Prediiger (5. November 2011)

Ich bin ein Fan der alten Generation, spiele es von Beginn an ! 

Habe mir direkt einen neuen PC mit 570 Gtx geholt und das Spiel ist von der Grafik her der Hammer, aber trotzdem Niveau Crysis 2!! Origin ist mir Latte, denn ich habe einen reinen Gamer PC, nix anderes drauf ! TROTZDEM VERMISSE ICH DIE ALTEN TUGENDEN DER MEHRSPIELER KARTEN!

Zu kleine Maps. Zu kurze Entfernungen, zu wenig Squad Gameplay 

Ansonsten hole ich mir trotzdem MW3 auch, weil der Single Player Teil um Welten besser inzeniert ist, als der abgekupferte Teil bei BF3! !!!!!


----------



## Ratzel101106 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Wen wunderts, bei XBOX 360 und PS3 gibts kein origin.
> Wieso soll man sich auch ein PC Spiel kaufen, von dem man liest, dass es die Privatdaten durchsucht.
> Entweder kommen die PC Käufe noch, oder das wird gar nix mehr, weil der imageschaden zu hoch ist.
> Mir kommt origin auch so schnell nicht ins haus, bis nicht eindeutig bewiesen ist, dass Origin sich von meinen privaten Daten fernhält.
> ...


 
Ich zocke BF3 auf MID und teilweise hoch mit nem 3,5 Jahre alten Q6600 4GB DDR2 und ner GTX275 @1,8GB und habe zwischen 38 und 65 FPS also ohne weiteres spielbar.


----------



## Vasili8181 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Ich habe Battlefield 3 nicht gekauft.
WEGEN Origin !!!
ich warte auf Call of Duty MW3


----------



## GTA 3 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Vasili8181 schrieb:


> Ich habe Battlefield 3 nicht gekauft.
> WEGEN Origin !!!
> ich warte auf Call of Duty MW3


 Dito!


----------



## Tiz92 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

@Nico Bellic

Ich teile grundlegend deine Meinung.

Allerdings ist es falsch alle Konsolenspieler als Konsolen-Kiddies zu bezeichnen. Ich spiele zwar nur am PC, allerdings zeigt das nicht gerade von deiner geistigen Reife.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (7. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Hi!

Ich hätt's mir auch geholt, nur wenn ich den mist mit dem Origin lese, und was in den Meiden sogear RTL II Berichtet...
Bin ich doch froh das ich es mir nicht geholt habe...

Vielleicht später mal, wenn der Origin mist weg is... oder klar geht... Und nix mehr mist auslesen is...

Finds ne echte Frechheit...


----------



## CSOger (7. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Das Origin noch nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist steht ja außer Frage.
Aber sich aus nem RTL II Bericht "schlau" zu machen?
Da fällt mir auch nichts mehr zu sein.


----------



## Schiassomat (7. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Also bevor ich auf irgend etwas höre oder etwas glaube was von RTL2 oder RTL kommt schau ich lieber in ne Glaskugel, das was ich da drin sehe hat warscheinlich mehr Warheitsgehalt als das was von diesen Sendern ausgestrahlt wird.

Möchte nur mal an den "Nerd" Beitrag von der Gamescom 2011 auf RTL erinnern.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. November 2011)

Ich kauf mir kein bf weils mir nicht gefällt.  
was mich aber auch tierisch ankotzt ist das fast jedes spiel seine eigene anmeldeseite hat wo man sich anmelden muss.
 und noch viel schlimmer ist das man im nachhinein bei immer mehr die emailadresse nicht mehr ändern kann wie bei bfbc2.
 da mussten die meinen alten account löschen und mir nen neuen key geben damit ich wieder spielen konnte und das nur weil ich mein passwort vergessen habe aber die email adresse wo das neue geschickt wurde lange nicht mehr gibt.
Crysis und Crysis2 das gleiche.
Alles Spiele die von EA vertrieben werden aber trotzdem überall extra angemeldet werden muss.
Und bei C&C hat man sich direkt bei EA anmelden müssen.
Das sind allein für EA 4 oder 5 anmeldeseiten dann gibts ja noch die anderen.
Da gefällt mir bei all den Sachen COD4 am besten einfach installieren den Key eingeben und Zocken mehr nicht.


----------



## ClisClis (7. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

War ja klar.. 
Aber auf PC muss man halt selbst zielen. 


Aber ich würde nie nen Shooter auf ner Konsole spielen. 

Und Konsolen bremsen die Entwicklung was Grafik angeht auch extrem aus. Aber die Entwickler, die nur Profit im Kopf haben, lassen den PC fallen und mutieren die einst wunderbaren PC Games zu Konsolen Spielen und porten die dann evtl. noch auf den PC. Schade..
Aber wenn man dann auf PC kaum mehr Spiele findet, war es das halt mitm zocken für mich..

Und klar, Origin hat dem "Misserfolg" auch noch deutlich beigetragen. Aber wenn EA die Daten halt braucht...


----------



## Alterac (7. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



ClisClis schrieb:


> War ja klar..
> Aber auf PC muss man halt selbst zielen.


 
Stimmt kann ich kaum nachvollziehen wie man auf so nem kleinen Gamepad vernünftig zielen will ohne auto aim.


----------



## _PeG_ (7. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

*immer und immer wieder "ich hab das spiel nicht gekauft, wegen origin" oder noch besser "ich hab das spiel gekauft, aber installiere es nicht, wegen origin"..*


was ist denn nur los mit euch skeptikern??


es gibt mittlerweile *genug möglichenkeiten bf3 ohne origin zu zocken (sandbox, mit windows-firewall deaktivieren und weiß der geier)* und trotzdem jammert jeder zweite rum..


zumal es mittlerweile g*enug threads allein hier im forum gibt, aus denen hervorgeht, dass diese ganze "hilfe-origin-spioniert-mich-aus-sache" völlig überzogen ist!!* auch die eula wurde bereits von ea überarbeitet..


jungens und mädchen macht euch mal klar, dass spionage mittlerweile zu einer schlechten sitte in allen lebenslagen geworden ist!!


gut, dass das spiel eine potente hardware benötigt, lässt sich nicht abstreiten, aber bitte die minimalsten einstellungen am pc entsprechen der konsolen variante und soooooooooo hardwarehungrig wie vorhergesagt ist das game bei weitem nicht!! ich zocke mit "nur" einer gtx570 auf ultra mit allen möglichen einstellungen online..


grüße


ps: es braucht sich niemand angegriffen fühlen, wollte nur auch einen beitrag verfassen!!


pps: das sollte jetzt hier nicht zu einer "konsolen vs. pc" debatte werden!! ist eh sinnlos, weil die plattformen zu unterschiedlich sind.. so sehe ich das..


----------



## Alterac (7. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> *immer und immer wieder "ich hab das spiel nicht gekauft, wegen origin" oder noch besser "ich hab das spiel gekauft, aber installiere es nicht, wegen origin"..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja ich habe einfach KB extra noch was machen zu müssen, damit ich ein Spiel oredentlich spielen kann. Niemals wieder 2h bei GTA iV vergeuden an die MIcrosoft Live Registrierung und an Social CLub


----------



## _PeG_ (7. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Alterac schrieb:


> Naja ich habe einfach KB extra noch was machen zu müssen, damit ich ein Spiel oredentlich spielen kann. Niemals wieder 2h bei GTA iV vergeuden an die MIcrosoft Live Registrierung und an Social CLub


 

lustiges zitat, die stellen wo steht, das man origin nicht wirklich braucht hast du weggelassen.. 
man braucht halt aktuelle treiber und einigermaßen potente hardware (wobei das im auge des betrachters liegt!!) und probleme gibts auch bei konsolen z.b. aufgrund der internetanbindung oder sonst was..

aber es darf sich ja jeder frei entscheiden auf welcher plattform gezockt wird.. 

ps: es war auch wie bereits geschrieben kein angriff gegen irgendwen hier..


----------



## Alterac (7. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Aso das Zitat war nicht so gemeint.

Aber ich will auch einfach ein Game zocken und nicht erst irgendwas dran verändern, das darf man ja wohl für 50 Euro verlangen.


----------



## _PeG_ (7. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

ist richtig, aber nen pc ist durch seine variabilität doch problem anfälliger als eine "einfache" konsole.. das ist so und wird auch noch eine ganze weile so beiben..

hatte ewig nach jeder runde bf3 nen crash bis ich herausgefunden ahbe, dass die zu meiner asus graka mitgelieferten tools (gamer osd und smart doctor) die ursache sind, jetzt läufts rund und sieht sehr sehr schick aus..


----------



## kmf (7. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Ich verzichte doch nicht auf das megageilste Game in diesem Jahr wegen dem Origin-Scheiß. Auf meinem Rechner sind eh nur Games installiert. Mir egal welche Daten die da sammeln. Ich hab nix illegales drauf, hab nix zu verbergen.

Der Shooter ist echt genial. Top Grafik und Wahnsinns-Atmo.


----------



## kühlprofi (7. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



kmf schrieb:


> Ich verzichte doch nicht auf das megageilste Game in diesem Jahr wegen dem Origin-Scheiß. Auf meinem Rechner sind eh nur Games installiert. Mir egal welche Daten die da sammeln. Ich hab nix illegales drauf, hab nix zu verbergen.
> 
> Der Shooter ist echt genial. Top Grafik und Wahnsinns-Atmo.



Sign!

Hab und seh ich genauso. Mal schauen was irgend ein Troll der keine Ahnung von Softwareentwicklung, verhalten, logischen Zusammenhängen usw. bei MW3 so mit dem ProcessMonitor schauen kann - dann beginnt die nächste Hetzkampagne


----------



## PixelSign (8. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



Steffen G schrieb:


> Tja 1. braucht man kein Origon um dieses Spiel zu Spielen
> 2. viele haben vieleicht nicht die Systhemverausetzung
> 3. Konsolen sind einfach, Dvd rein und los
> 
> Vielen ist da die bessere Grafik und so egal, weil es einfacher ist.



gibt es da draußen wirklich leute die nicht im stande sind, ein spiel auf einem pc zu installieren  ? die ersten beiden gründe (besonders origin...) sind natürlich schwergewichtige punkte gegen den pc.


----------



## kühlprofi (8. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



PixelSign schrieb:


> gibt es da draußen wirklich leute die nicht im stande sind, ein spiel auf einem pc zu installieren  ? die ersten beiden gründe (besonders origin...) sind natürlich schwergewichtige punkte gegen den pc.


 Ja es gibt solche leute, das sind die die nicht kapieren dass Origin keine Spyware ist und nicht mal selber ein Programm ala Processmonitor richtig auslesen können. Solchen empfehle ich xbox oder supernintendo


----------



## Jan565 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Origin hin oder her. Was in den AGB´s steht ist gesetzeswiedrig und darf daher nicht Angewendet werden. Wer sich informiert ist klar im vorteil, anstatt immer die leier der anderen weiter zu treiben. 

Ich Zocke BF3 auf dem PC, weil die Konsole zum einen eine schlechte Grafik hat und ein Ego-Shooter auf den PC gehört und dort am Besten zu Spielen ist.


----------



## manizzle (8. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ja es gibt solche leute, das sind die die nicht kapieren dass Origin keine Spyware ist und nicht mal selber ein Programm ala Processmonitor richtig auslesen können. Solchen empfehle ich xbox oder supernintendo



ist das jetzt schlimm, dass es leute gibt die sich nicht so gut mit pc's auskennen?


----------



## kühlprofi (8. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



manizzle schrieb:


> ist das jetzt schlimm, dass es leute gibt die sich nicht so gut mit pc's auskennen?


 
Nein grundsätzlich nicht.
Wenn man aber Schwachsinn verbreitet und damit Hetzkampagnen startet schon

Jan565 ich lebe nicht in Deutschland und die EULAS interessieren mich einen Feuchten weil ich mich so oder so nicht auf diesen Quatsch verlasse - wer sagt denn das die EULAS anderer Publisher zwar stimmen aber nicht dennoch "hintergangen" werden? Meinst du das prüft jemand? Nur bei Origin schauen alle ganz schön auf die Finger und interpretieren in jeden Festplatten zugriff weiss nicht was dazu. Informiert habe ich mich allemal (toller Spruch übrigens, eher dieser ist ein geleier anderer). Und ich leier nicht was herunter was jemand sagte sondern ich habe diese Meinung schon ziemlich zu *Beginn *dieser Hetzkampagne mehrmals kundgetan.

Gerade mal Steam angeschaut, Achtung , das ist eine Spionagesoftware! Steam liest mein Programme Ordner durch und schaut sich alle Ordner an! Eine Frechheit, sowas von Gesetztseswiedrig! 
Alle bitte boykottieren und nie mehr ein Steam Spiel installieren! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic

Evtl. sollte man die Verkaufszahlen ein paar Monate später nochmals anschauen, sind ja immerhin erst gerade mal 2 Wochen..


----------



## Bensta (9. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Die News lässt sich auf jedes Spiel übertragen das auf Konsole und PC erscheint.


----------



## belle (9. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Ich verstehe ja eure Datenschutzbedenken hinsichtlich Origin, aber übertreibt ihr es da nicht ein bisschen?  Bei jeder anderen Software außer Steam und Origin interessiert es euch doch auch nicht, was alles im Hintergrund geschieht.
Battlefield 3: So spielt ihr ohne den Origin-Client im Mehrspieler-Modus - Erinnerung


----------



## Papa (12. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

12.10.11 -15Uhr
  PC online114 467
  PS3 online111 235
  360 online71 671


----------



## Cook2211 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



belle schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ja eure Datenschutzbedenken hinsichtlich Origin, aber übertreibt ihr es da nicht ein bisschen?  Bei jeder anderen Software außer Steam und Origin interessiert es euch doch auch nicht, was alles im Hintergrund geschieht.



Genau richtig. Auch Windows telefoniert beispielsweise schon mal gerne nachhause.


----------



## spionkaese (12. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Nein grundsätzlich nicht.
> Wenn man aber Schwachsinn verbreitet und damit Hetzkampagnen startet schon
> 
> Jan565 ich lebe nicht in Deutschland und die EULAS interessieren mich einen Feuchten weil ich mich so oder so nicht auf diesen Quatsch verlasse - wer sagt denn das die EULAS anderer Publisher zwar stimmen aber nicht dennoch "hintergangen" werden? Meinst du das prüft jemand? Nur bei Origin schauen alle ganz schön auf die Finger und interpretieren in jeden Festplatten zugriff weiss nicht was dazu. Informiert habe ich mich allemal (toller Spruch übrigens, eher dieser ist ein geleier anderer). Und ich leier nicht was herunter was jemand sagte sondern ich habe diese Meinung schon ziemlich zu *Beginn *dieser Hetzkampagne mehrmals kundgetan.
> ...


Also eigentlich ist es nur der Steam Ordner.
Bei Origin wurde ProgramData + Unterordner durchsucht, was dann doch nen Unterschied macht.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*



totovo schrieb:


> PC: DVD rein, installieren, spielen...


 
Runterladen, Entpacken, Kopieren, Spielen. 
Das alles sogar ohne Bewegen. 

Mal im Ernst,
Jeder kann für sich entscheiden auf welchem Endgerät er spielt,
die einen haben es lieber einfach, die anderen legen mehr wert auf Grafik.
Jedem das seine.


----------



## mixxed_up (12. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Ich frage mich, wie man es nicht verstehen kann, dass jemand lieber auf seiner PS3 oder X360 spielt. 

Hmm, mal überlegen, weil vielleicht nicht jeder Kohle für einen 1500 - 2000 € PC hat, damit die Optik überhaupt lohnend besser aussieht? Nee, das kann eigentlich nicht sein ... [/ironie-off]


----------



## Primer (12. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Hach, immer dieser VGChartz Mist, die liegen viel zu oft daneben, vor allem am PC und das nicht nur wegen den digitalen Verkäufen. Das sollte doch endlich mal jeder begriffen haben, aber nein Spiel für Spiel kommt wieder irgendeine News mit vermeintlich desaströsen PC Verkäufen, mit VgChartz als Quelle.

Bisher gibt es genau eine Pressemeldung von EA bezüglich der VKZ, nämlich das sich BF3 innerhalb der ersten Woche 5Millionen mal verkauft hat, auf *allen *Plattformen. Nichts anderes ist bisher bekannt, keine genau Aufteilung kein garnix. *Die Zahlen von VGChartz kann man wie immer getrost in der Pfeife rauchen.*


----------



## Deschaga (12. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Schade obwohl Battlefield sich das verdient hätte. EA hat es wohl wegen Origin verhauen und dank den Medien die sofort auf die kritische EULA hinwiesen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: PC Version stellt einen kleinen Teil der Verkäufe*

Sieht trotzdem ******** aus mit Xbox oder PS3, nicht mal 64 Player mit dem Rotz

hab auch ne ps3, aber die taug nun wirklich nichts, ist nur noch als Blueray tätig bei mir..


----------



## spionkaese (12. November 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich, wie man es nicht verstehen kann, dass jemand lieber auf seiner PS3 oder X360 spielt.
> 
> Hmm, mal überlegen, weil vielleicht nicht jeder Kohle für einen 1500 - 2000 € PC hat, damit die Optik überhaupt lohnend besser aussieht? Nee, das kann eigentlich nicht sein ... [/ironie-off]



Also meiner hat ca 600 gekostet.
Besser sieht es ab 400 aus.


----------

